# Roundover of 3/4 inch thick table top edge



## Joesf (Nov 27, 2010)

How do I know what is the proper radius roundover bit to purchase to put a roundover on a 3/4 inch thick table top edge? (It is a round table top with a 20 inch diameter). I am assuming a 3/8 inch radius roundover bit am I correct?


thanks,

Joe


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Are you wanting to round over just the top face(1/4 round), or have a complete 'bullnose' (bottom face also rounded/half round) ? If it's the latter, you can get a 3/4 bullnose bit such as this.
Whiteside Router Bits from Woodworkersworld.net--Bull nose, half round router bit

If you're just doing the top face, then I think you have the choice as to how much you round it over.


----------



## Joesf (Nov 27, 2010)

I just want to put a round on the top edge and have the bottom half verticle. I am assming I should buy a 3/8 radius. If i do can i still use that bit to adjust the amount of roundover by changing the height, or would I need another radius bit?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

*You need a different radius*



Joesf said:


> I just want to put a round on the top edge and have the bottom half verticle. I am assming I should buy a 3/8 radius. If i do can i still use that bit to adjust the amount of roundover by changing the height, or would I need another radius bit?


All the roundover bits I've ever seen have a vertical lip at the outer edge. If you expose that edge past the router's baseplate you will get a vertical edge above the roundover. I often change the roundover bearing to one of a smaller diameter and use my roundover bits to make profiles with a vertical edge at top and bottom. If you want more roundover, you will need to go to a 1/2" radius.


----------



## Joesf (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks Ill play around with it. I just wanted to get an idea of which one to buy for this purpose which I believe is a 3/8 radius roundover.


----------



## Collett (Nov 4, 2010)

There are a few roundover bits you could use, and depending on the bearing you could even get a roundover cut with a "face". 
As you suggest, playing around is a good thing to try because you could use 1/16, 1/8, 3/16, 1/4, 3/8, 1/2, and of course 3/4.

It all depends on the look you want ... 3/8 would look fine.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

It all really comes down to taste. For example, on a project I am working on, I used a 1/4" round over on a 3/4" thick shelf on both the top and bottom. It is not technically a bull nose, as there is still a flat edge, however, it definitely gives the piece a softer look.


----------



## Joesf (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks guys, I've just got to purchase the bits. I am looking at the pc ones rockler has on sale and the woodriver ones from woodcraft before I go for the premium ones.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Joesf said:


> Thanks guys, I've just got to purchase the bits. I am looking at the pc ones rockler has on sale and the woodriver ones from woodcraft before I go for the premium ones.


Hi Joe - I'm not big on PC bits, Woodriver are really good, even better on sale. I like catching them when they have a 50% off clearance items plus free ship over $25. No such luck on that today but the prices still aren't bad.
Search for Woodworking Supplies at Woodcraft.com

With the shipping though, MLCS may be a better deal for you. Or, check eBay, Super Carbide Tools.


----------



## Joesf (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks John.....


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

You might also consider a table-edge bit like this one:

Table Edge - Table Edge Bead 1" X 1/2" Shank

It provides a more elliptical shape, as opposed to just a plain round-over.


----------

